# Opel GT car



## hanniedog (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone ever have one?


----------



## mopar3 (Apr 18, 2013)

I saw one parked outside at work the other day. It appeared to be an original survivor type car unrestored and still driven. Maybe a barn find. It was red and looked like a baby Corvette.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 18, 2013)

My brother in law did, but he wrecked it like every other car he had. I do recall a teacher having one when I was in 7th grade, given that it was 1969 it must have been nearly new.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 18, 2013)

A friend in high school had one. He took the body off and put it on a Ford Bronco II chassis and made an "Opel GT Monster" car. The only time I saw it in action he was driving on the shoulder of the freeway, knocking the reflector posts over flat.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 18, 2013)

Maxwell Smart had one.


----------



## slowp (Apr 18, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Maxwell Smart had one.



[video=youtube_share;-By0jxLrINU]http://youtu.be/-By0jxLrINU[/video]


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 19, 2013)

What car did Max have prior to the Opel?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 19, 2013)

Sunbeam, Karma Ghia are two I remember.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 19, 2013)

It was my first car. A silver 1971 w/ 4 speed. Once I got all the bugs out of the car it ran flawlessly for 100,000 miles. I replaced the crappy orginal carb with a weber & K & N filter, installed a free-flow aftermarket exhaust, eventually replaced the entire electrical system, & had two custom Imron paint jobs with pin striping along the sides.

I eventually sold the car to pay for a 1983 Mustang GT, the worst car I have ever owned :bang:


----------



## R DeLawter (Apr 19, 2013)

I was in Germany in 1968-69.
The were new and real neat.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 19, 2013)

R DeLawter said:


> I was in Germany in 1968-69.
> The were new and real neat.



The car had a unibody design I believe, made in France.


----------



## mopar3 (Apr 19, 2013)

What type of engine in one of these anyway?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 19, 2013)

My buddy had one in high school....I recall him taking the left at a Y intersection too fast and then remember skidding on the roof till we came to a stop in a rock pile. The Front right spindle didn't quite hold up and over we went.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 19, 2013)

mopar3 said:


> What type of engine in one of these anyway?



In line 4 cylinder.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 19, 2013)

All things considered, a V6 Capri was a pretty good car.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 20, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> In line 4 cylinder.



1.8 litre. But I have seen 2300 cc racing engines available.

personally, I wouldn't cram a big V6 or V8 in. A four banger w/ approx 200 hp would be just fine. 

The electonics on that car were horrible. I had numerous shorts & strange things happen
with the wipers & lights.

Ditto for the Stromberg(I think) carb. The Weber worked flawlessly.

It was a cool ride for a 16 yr old


----------



## djones (Apr 20, 2013)

My roommate on base in Las Vegas had one and we cruised the streets of Vegas on the weekends and had some wild rides as I recall. Tough getting 4 people into it but we did at times. It was a little speedy car, great for flat straight streches.


----------

